# Last post ?



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Why are my Posts not showing on "Last post" and aren't being sent to the top ?

Is anyone else having forum issues?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed it too. Something's been weird with the site the past few days. Had to log in, then it wouldn't accept some edits. Must be a server issue. :?


----------



## dgrose (Jan 1, 2018)

I've had to log in several times the last couple of days...

Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Yes there have been a few problem when you get logged out & until you realise & log back in, the pages are different.
It'll sort itself out.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully should be resolved now. I had issues being logged out too. Was indeed a problem on the server. Let us know if any issues remain.


----------

